# Does My rat look pregnant and if she is would she be harmed or die?



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW8x8C55DyM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

its hard to say. when did you get them? rat gestation is like 19-23 days. Do you see signs of nipples being more prominent? Can you get a scale that measures grams and weigh her every day? Look for rapid increase in the weight. AND PLEASE get a bigger cage that is way too small for two rats. here is a link to a rat cage calculator http://www.rattycorner.com/odds/calc.shtml


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Actually, that cage is about right size for two rats. But any babies will mean the need for a larger cage.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

DustyRat said:


> Actually, that cage is about right size for two rats. But any babies will mean the need for a larger cage.


 it doesnt look anywhere near big enough. but thats why i included the rat calculator to check it.


----------



## beaner (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't know about the pregnant rat, but I have heard from other rat owners that bad things happen with pipe cleaners, there are wires in them that can hurt them if they chew on them.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I havent heard anything bad about pipe cleaners...but maybe I am the ignorant one here. I use em to hold up hammocks and tie down litter boxes.


----------



## beaner (Jul 21, 2014)

I heard from another rat owner that they punctured the rats mouth. Not first hand experience, but alas, I thought I'd share the information.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

Is this the same rat you posted about a few days ago and everyone suggested galastop? I have a girl (who actually looks really similar to yours) who I also had a pregnancy scare with. When I got her she was around 5/6 weeks and had been living with 5 other males for an unknown period of time, when I brought her home it took me a further week to realise and get confirmation from a vet that she was indeed a girl. I was told to separate her immediately which I did, the vet told me he didn't think she was pregnant. I watched in horror over the next couple of weeks as her belly got a bit bigger and her nipples became more prominent, however turns out she wasn't pregnant and that she was just 'growing up'. Not all growing bellies mean pregnancy especially when they're young...and still...well growing! But if she was housed with boys after the age of about 6 weeks I'd say there's quite a big chance she could be pregnant. I'm not saying rats never get pregnant before six weeks just that its unlikely as they don't really know what to do haha. Try and get some pictures of her stretching on her hind legs, and look out for nesting behaviour. But if she is younger than 3 months then yes it's possible any pregnancy could harm her or even kill her.


----------

